

Memory Trick Could Speed Up the Web - FSecurePal
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/38896/?ref=rss

======
petercooper
_Ousterhout's proposed system is based on dynamic random access memory (DRAM).
[..] In a data center, fetching bits from DRAM and sending them over the
center's internal network should be 100 to 1,000 times faster than getting it
from a disk._

So the "trick" is "caching data in memory" but with _more_ memory and spread
across multiple machines. This is already the bread and butter for many
infrastructure developers and sysadmins.

It'll be more interesting to see what memristor technology brings. The first
commercially available solutions are due in the next couple of years and we'll
most likely have cost effective, non-volatile DRAM-speed memory by 2020.

------
bradleyland
See also:

    
    
        mkdir /media/ramdisk
        chmod 777 /media/ramdisk
        mount -t tmpfs -o size=1024M tmpfs /media/ramdisk/
    

Note: Do not copy/paste this in to your shell unless you know what you're
doing. This will immediately seize 1 GB of RAM that you may or may not have
free. Any data you put there will go up in smoke if your system loses power or
is forced to reboot without first copying the data to persistent storage.

